# High Quality NO PEEP DEVICE



## HumpBack (Dec 25, 2004)

I have been having problems with my peep sight and would like to try out some of the "NO PEEP" Devices on the market. Any suggestions for good ones that you have liked??


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

what do u mean by no peep devices? what problems are you having with your peep?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> "No Peep" Sight Eliminator
> Get rid of all those annoying peep sight problems and improve your form and accuracy with this simple-to-use eye-alignment device. The magnifying lens features an easy-to-see dot and, at the focal length, a ring and light-gathering fiber. By sighting through this lens, you'll instantly be able to tell if your eye is off even by a small distance. This gives you precise alignment every time. In addition, you'll also be able to quickly identify and correct many common shooting-form problems. Because you're not looking through a peep sight, you'll also enjoy increased visibility in low-light conditions. Mounts directly to any bow.


I'm thinking it is one of these. I don't know much on them otherwise.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

HumpBack,

I used to shoot with a peep sight, and I took it off a few years ago. I've never looked back. I use a kisser button in the corner of my mouth as a mounting reference and I put the end of the string on my nose. The advantage of this is that your eye will gather much more light at dusk or dawn then looking through a peep. Have you tried a similar system?

I don't know much about the no-peep product, but I always hesitate to put more things on my bow that will malfunction or rattle when you don't need them to. If you do try it, drop a message to let us know how it works.


----------



## CMRK (Apr 18, 2005)

The No peep is a GREAT device. My wife was battling with her peep up to a point where she wanted to give up archery. I got hold of a No Peep and fixed it to her bow. What a Diffenrence. She was the happiest archer ever. Needed a bit getting used to but realy works. She was so happy that I got one for myself. Best thing I could have done to improve my shooting. The No Peep realy does what they say. Improves form, shows when you torque the bow etc.+ It did not influence or make any one of our bows noisy. Realy A GREAT Product.


----------

